# Park Boots



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

So i figured i need new boots seeing as my old moto's are to small. I need a strict park boot for my artifact. I got have contraband bindings if thatll help. I just want model names b/c i dont want to be trying out every boot in the store. Could you guys suggest me your fav park boots


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

i'm not the best to answer this because im all mountain gear but a few of my friends have DC Park Snowboard Boots and say they are pretty good, the newest model anyways. Not much help but it's a start!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've tried on the DC Park boots, and man, those are some soft ass boots. I would never ride them because they have almost no stiffness, seems to me like you would be flailing to make turns. But if all your doing is jibbing, they might be perfect.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldn't go too soft because you don't want them to be sloppy. I'd recommend the Vans Andreas Wiig III's. If you want to go softer check out the 32 lashed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have 32 Lashed and love them. They are pretty middle of the road stiffness, so they will handle anything, but are still responsive. Have to figure too, the more you break them in, the softer they get so...


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Also got the 32 lashed. Best boot I've ever had... Soft, but not too soft for big jumps


----------



## Hellfix (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're looking for a strict park boot give the Forum Tweakers a try if you can find em'. They're pretty soft so you get lots of flexibility if you wanna tweak your grabs (hence the name). If you want a park boot I'd say make sure you go to a real snowboarding store. Those ski stores that sell snowboarding gear usually have mostly all mountain/free-riding gear.


----------

